# The latest and the greatest Wilier cento 1



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

*The latest and the greatest Wilier cento 1 (The Wooden Ride)*

Bike engineering marvel with latest technology material applied..


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Is that what I think it is....


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Now that's a willy with wood!


----------

